# evacuation large breast hematoma



## lindacoder (Jul 15, 2013)

Incision was made over this fluctuant area at the 9 o'clock position. A large amount of hematoma was evacuated. It did not appear infected.; After assurring it had been completely evacuated the area was irrigated. There was no active bleeding. A 7-french flat drain was placed through a separate incision and laid to rest in this cavity, a suture placed of 3-0 nylon.  Deep tissues closed with interrupted 3-0 vicryl. Skin edges closed with a running 4-0 Monocryl subcuticuliar stitch. Steri-strips and a sterile pressure dressing was applied. 

Looking at 19020 - any other ideas?? Seems a little more complex that 10140.

Thanks


----------



## sferguson (Jul 15, 2013)

*drainage*

I would use the 19020 because it is specifically pertaining to the breast.


----------



## ranjan (Jun 10, 2015)

*Breast evacuation of hematoma*

The provider punctured the hematoma with a needle (puncture aspiration)
and drained the hematoma. To find the code for drainage of the hematoma of breast in deep means i would suggest CPT 19020


----------

